
A good dictionary is created by puppeteer - stephenkingsley
https://github.com/stephenkingsley/nodejs-cambridge-dictionary
======
okramcivokram
This appears to be just a scrapper of dictionary.cambridge.org . Seems pretty
pointless to me.

~~~
bonchicbongenre
A non-functioning scraper at that. It wasn't able to define the word "apple"
for me.

